# What are some hardcore competitions??



## Maddogkull (Jan 25, 2010)

I know UFC and other MMA competitions are pretty rough.  But I am interested in other competitions that are really rough.  I have heard of the Dog Brothers and their seminars, and that seems as rough/hardcore as it gets.  Also Vale Tudo seems right up there, with no gloves.  Does anyone know any competitions or seminars more rough then these?  I am just interested in trying some out.  Thank you.  Any reply regarding this would be appreciated.


----------



## kungfu penguin (Jan 25, 2010)

the gathering of the pack by the Dog brothers blows any UFC competition out of the water  they even have a letter from the UFC that says thankyou but you guys are too intense for us


----------



## Maddogkull (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, I know the videos are brutal haha.  I was wondering if theres anything around the same intensity or even more intense?  Anyone know?


----------



## searcher (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't thin aything is more intense than a Gathering, but I would say that Sabaki Challenge, US Shidokan Championships, Ultimate Test,......

Those are a good place to start.


----------



## Maddogkull (Jan 28, 2010)

Could you elaborate on what this "Ultimate Test" is?


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 28, 2010)

Are you looking into competing Maddog?


----------



## Maddogkull (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes I am really interested; also I am just interested in hardcore competitions/seminars.  E.G Dog Brothers Gathering, UFC, Vale Tudo, Sabaki Challenge ( Thanks Searcher lol).  Just wondering of some more intense competitions/seminars one can do.  Know of any?  By the way Searcher said something about "Ultimate Test' I could not find this anywhere online?  Know what he means by this?


----------



## searcher (Jan 28, 2010)

Ultimate Test is a name that has come to represent the 100 man fight that some Kyokushin karateka perform.     100 full contact fights.

Not really a competition per say, but a sort of competition.


----------



## Maddogkull (Jan 28, 2010)

Just wondering, Do you know of any other intense competitions/seminars?


----------



## searcher (Jan 28, 2010)

Maddogkull said:


> Just wondering, Do you know of any other intense competitions/seminars?


 

Just to be clear, what do you consider intense?    Like risk of losing teeth or brain cells, getting broken bones or?????


----------



## Maddogkull (Jan 28, 2010)

In a way.  More like physical exhaustion.  But yeah to a certain extent, broken bones, and teeth.


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 28, 2010)

Do you currently train? Your profile says "Mix Martial Arts". If so, how long?

How comfortable are you with your striking? Your clinch and ground game? Have you competed in striking/wrestling competitions before?

Are you looking for a "test" to see how tough you are? And if so, do you plan on fighting again or just once?

What do your training partners say when you voice your desire to fight like this?

The people that host fights (even the really bloody ones) probably want you to be experienced in some way (i.e. grappling/boxing/kickboxing competition) or are cleared by an instructor or coach saying you're ready for that kind of contact.

If you're new and want to bypass all of that, then I don't think you'll find it in the US, unless it's something along the lines of snuff film fighting.


----------



## searcher (Jan 29, 2010)

Maddogkull, where are you training at currently?     As you stated you are 17, you may want to get a few years of serious training somewhere.     For what you are wanting, I suggest you get some BJJ or Judo training and some good Boxing, Muay Thai, Kajukenbo, or some other type of good striking training.     Find them at seperate gyms that specialize in one area.     Then think about fighting.      Many a young guy want to fight in the UFC orother hardcore styles of fighting, but many find out that in the long run, it is not for them.     Test the waters at some good gyms and then get your feet wet.


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 29, 2010)

searcher said:


> Test the waters at some good gyms and then get your feet wet.



If you can find a gym or training partners that's going to put up with that kind of mentality for very long.

I'm sure they're out there.


----------



## ATC (Jan 29, 2010)

Just go to a bar and pick out the biggest baddest looking dude. Then spit on him and let nature take its course. Wont get any more hardcore than that.


----------



## searcher (Jan 30, 2010)

Nolerama said:


> If you can find a gym or training partners that's going to put up with that kind of mentality for very long.
> 
> I'm sure they're out there.


 
This is very true. You may find that training may get about as hardcore as you want to get into.




> Just go to a bar and pick out the biggest baddest looking dude. Then spit on him and let nature take its course. Wont get any more hardcore than that.


 

Just let those of us here know where to send the flowers for your funeral.


----------



## Stonecold (Jan 31, 2010)

sign up with the navy , SEAL team training .  If you make it through & get deployed, that's hardcore.


----------



## PeteMc (Feb 3, 2010)

lol I love these replies xD but I'm sure you can find something hardcore whether it be a fight club or ufc or something lol


----------



## Shawn-San (Mar 29, 2010)

I would seriously think twice about competing in any "hard core" competitions unless you have MANY years of training and experience. You need to condition your body to take blows, have cardio for days, and be absolutely precise in at least one form of MA. Without these essential skills you will just get crushed (or worse).
You mentioned in the other thread you are only 17. Don't get too far ahead of yourself. Train in your desired art and get some years under your belt first. 
A true martial artist needs not prove himself to others. He is neither cocky nor flashy, but rather respectful and humble. You will do good to remember this.


----------

